# OCZ Cryo-Z Phase Change Unit New Information and Details



## malware (Apr 11, 2008)

Cryo-Z, the fist budget phase-change system by OCZ, that was reported to be available very soon a couple of times is on topic again at XtremeSystems. According to RyderOCZ, and this thread here started yesterday from the XS forums owner FUGGER, review samples of OCZ Cryo-Z are shipping now to reviewers. The unit will be available soon directly from OCZ for $299 a piece plus 35$ shipping cost. All units shipped to US customers ONLY (sorry about other non-US members including me), will be backed by a 1 year warranty. The reason given: 





> All units are 110V, none of them will work on 230V, and we won't be shipping out side North America, if you buy one and have it shipped to EU etc we can not warrant the unit as we have no control over shipping and the fact you are using a 230 to 110 converter.


 A review written by FUGGER is about to be released any minute now, so please keep an eye on these XS threads here, here and here for more information. Also, it appears that Cryo-Z won't be a phase change unit for the mass market, since quantities are limited to "well over 100 units", and every unit needs to be hand tested before it's sold.



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 11, 2008)

OCZ = lamed ...

big press release and hype .. for this?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 11, 2008)

$300 is a damn good price, I wish I had the money.


----------



## malware (Apr 11, 2008)

I hope it's going to be released this time for real.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 11, 2008)

malware said:


> I hope it's going to be released this time for real.



Me too.  From what I have seen, it seems OCZ contracted units out to be built by a cheap company, and most of them came in with various different problems and OCZ has been going through and hand testing each unit and rebuilding them correctly.

The concept of a cheap Phase-Change was a good one, but OCZ just fumbled it and made a mistake by farming the work out to a low quality contractor.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

I think Im gonna buy one, 

So if I read this right, its gonna be sold at xtreme?  

And is this 300 dollar price just a sale, or the new price?


----------



## magibeg (Apr 11, 2008)

All units are 110V, none of them will work on 230V, and we won't be shipping out side North America, if you buy one and have it shipped to EU etc we can not warrant the unit as we have no control over shipping and the fact you are using a 230 to 110 converter. 


uh..... What about canada? We use 110v why don't we get a better warrenty


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2008)

They said on XS that it will appear on sale on OCZ website only. They said that it will go on sale sometime around tues/weds next week. 

They are also talking like they will sale out on day one with no more runs planed, because they are so hard for them to get ready. If you want one, be sure to watch their site hardcore!!!!


I see this as a marketing stunt, and bringing it to the public because they have been talking about it so long. You have to think that people will only really talk about it for the first month or so just like this news post here aka getting OCZ's name out even more.


----------



## intel igent (Apr 11, 2008)

magibeg said:


> uh..... What about canada? We use 110v



we're canadian, and ALL canadians live in igloos  therefore we dont need it 

ive been hearing about this thing for quite a while and id be really surprised if it makes it out this time around


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Apr 11, 2008)

no units outside US... hmm.. this does not bode well.. from the looks of it, it must break easily.. easier for them to RMA ^^


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2008)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> no units outside US... hmm.. this does not bode well.. from the looks of it, it must break easily.. easier for them to RMA ^^



From what I was told last year, when the OCZ was first supposed to release these. That in the EU they have laws that would not you ship these to them with the gas inside of them. So you would have to open another shop up to fill them after they had made it to the EU. That would cost $$$ and a engineer has to check everyone of these I believe.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> They said on XS that it will appear on sale on OCZ website only. They said that it will go on sale sometime around tues/weds next week.
> 
> They are also talking like they will sale out on day one with no more runs planed, because they are so hard for them to get ready. If you want one, be sure to watch their site hardcore!!!!
> 
> ...



ill be watching it, thats for sure.  I was gonna do TEC, but to buy the stuff for the second water loop and the TEC stuff it would cost more than just buying this.  I was gonna buy all that stuff next week anyways!  I really hope they release it

@DaMulta

You have phase right??  Do you use a heating pad on the back of the mobo, I was reading it in the install directions from OCZ, I guess it stops condensation build up??  

What are your feelings here?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2008)

You don't have to use one(I don't). That's the whole idea is to stop condensation. If you prepare your board right you don't have to worry about it.  I plan to sell this one that I have to my boss and get this ocz....if I can get in on the order.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

found a decent review on the kit


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

So how does everyone feel about running this 24/7??  Id like to run this all the time.....


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with running it 24/7 just like a tec. Just get your system ready for it, and make sure everything shuts down when your pc turns off.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 11, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> So how does everyone feel about running this 24/7??  Id like to run this all the time.....



The only problem I see with it is that it is loud.  A lot louder than most will be comfortable with 24/7.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 11, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> found a decent review on the kit



wow that things looks like it was build like crap and slaped to gether in like 5 seconds!
but i always wondered about running it 24/7 it does a really good job performance wise


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> The only problem I see with it is that it is loud.  A lot louder than most will be comfortable with 24/7.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I don't see anything wrong with running it 24/7 just like a tec. Just get your system ready for it, and make sure everything shuts down when your pc turns off.



yeppers!!



newtekie1 said:


> The only problem I see with it is that it is loud.  A lot louder than most will be comfortable with 24/7.



Im pretty use to loud, I have a Delta Ultra high speed fan that get really loud when i crank it up!  and I have 8 skythe 120's.  



jbunch07 said:


> wow that things looks like it was build like crap and slaped to gether in like 5 seconds!
> but i always wondered about running it 24/7 it does a really good job performance wise



lets hope its not built for crap!!!!

AND

For install, you cut a hole in the bottom of the case and run the hose up through right....

well take a look at my case, that would be pretty hard wont it, and other ideas??


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 11, 2008)

it would suck if this thing didnt get shutoff when computer was off...you would have one frozen cpu


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> it would suck if this thing didnt get shutoff when computer was off...you would have one frozen cpu



yah but it would thaw!!! hehe

plus i dont turn off my computer..... I have this weird obsession with running seti


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 11, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> yeppers!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you might be able to drill a hole in the side of the box and run the hose out the side and into the case that way like though your window or side of your case...if its long enough that is...might be to short with that case


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> you might be able to drill a hole in the side of the box and run the hose out the side and into the case that way like though your window or side of your case...if its long enough that is...might be to short with that case



I could probably move the tubing around for the water cooling some if I needed to


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 11, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I could probably move the tubing around for the water cooling some if I needed to



or you could hook the evaporator up to your water res put antifreeze in the mix and have vapochilled water


----------



## Megasty (Apr 11, 2008)

Darnit, I just put my water back in too. I'll definitely be up for this but if it don't shut off with your pc within a reasonable amount of time more than just your cpu will be iced


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 11, 2008)

Megasty said:


> Darnit, I just put my water back in too. I'll definitely be up for this but if it don't shut off with your pc within a reasonable amount of time more than just your cpu will be iced



thats what i said....


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 11, 2008)

From the review I just read, the build on that is a piece of junk.  A very cool piece of junk though.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> From the review I just read, the build on that is a piece of junk.  A very cool piece of junk though.



299.99 verses 899.99 for the same thing.

So they cut corners to keep the cost down....no big deal IMO.


Cryo-Z initial notes
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=184072


> My first setup is a 790i with E8400, breaking 5Ghz is no problem at all and benching at 5.2Ghz now.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 11, 2008)

magibeg said:


> All units are 110V, none of them will work on 230V, and we won't be shipping out side North America, if you buy one and have it shipped to EU etc we can not warrant the unit as we have no control over shipping and the fact you are using a 230 to 110 converter.
> 
> 
> uh..... What about canada? We use 110v why don't we get a better warrenty



Dude lol.... Canada is in North America. 

The warranty will be good for you too. You just say you live in the US and when it comes time to receive it just ship it to my house and I will send it to you.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 11, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> 299.99 verses 899.99 for the same thing.
> 
> So they cut corners to keep the cost down....no big deal IMO.
> 
> ...



I understand where you are coming from, but I personally cannot stand that there was already rust forming on the review sample!  I think OCZ would want to protect their name and make higher quality products.  Although it is cheap, it is not like they are producing millions of them!  If there are only a few, make the few good, and build them to last.


----------



## substance90 (Apr 11, 2008)

I don`t care if the warranty isn`t valid outside the US. As soon as it is released I am ordering one of these and importing it in Europe!


----------



## Megasty (Apr 11, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I understand where you are coming from, but I personally cannot stand that there was already rust forming on the review sample!  I think OCZ would want to protect their name and make higher quality products.  Although it is cheap, it is not like they are producing millions of them!  If there are only a few, make the few good, and build them to last.



The casing looks like my old tackle box but $300 for -40C, hell it can look like a shoe box as long as it works. All us OCers are licking our chops over this. The _old clunker_ as I like to call it was $900, a little too pricy but it worked. This will allow the folks who just blew most of their cash on the cpu to overclock the hell out of it w/o doing the same to their wallets


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

I guess Im very optomistic or I have no clue what a Phase should look like(and I dont) but I think it looks pretty nice.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 11, 2008)

I wish it had a buy here link....

Well maybe the manual lets us know something? http://www.ocztechnology.com/drivers/CryoZ_manual.pdf


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

I plan on losing the casing all together with mine.  I should be able to stuff it in my full tower!  Is it wrong to pay my little brother to sit and watch thier website?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> I plan on losing the casing all together with mine.  I should be able to stuff it in my full tower!  Is it wrong to pay my little brother to sit and watch thier website?



NO LOL


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 11, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I understand where you are coming from, but I personally cannot stand that there was already rust forming on the review sample!  I think OCZ would want to protect their name and make higher quality products.  Although it is cheap, it is not like they are producing millions of them!  If there are only a few, make the few good, and build them to last.



I understand what you are saying.  But I don't think it is an option to release a $300 Phase Change and have high quality.  The important parts are up to standards, but the case isn't.  I would rather have a $300 Phase with a poor case than no $300 Phase at all.  I think I can handle a little rust on the case to save $600.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> I understand what you are saying.  But I don't think it is an option to release a $300 Phase Change and have high quality.  The important parts are up to standards, but the case isn't.  I would rather have a $300 Phase with a poor case than no $300 Phase at all.  I think I can handle a little rust on the case to save $600.



+1, I would never consider a phase cooler unless it was sub 500.  I can deal with the case, and clean it up myself if need be.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 11, 2008)

This is pretty awesome actually. Id love to get one, so Im hoping after the initial release, they plan to do more.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> I plan on losing the casing all together with mine.  I should be able to stuff it in my full tower!  Is it wrong to pay my little brother to sit and watch thier website?



you can pay me to do it


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

My little brother takes candy and shiny money as payment!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 11, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> I understand what you are saying.  But I don't think it is an option to release a $300 Phase Change and have high quality.  The important parts are up to standards, but the case isn't.  I would rather have a $300 Phase with a poor case than no $300 Phase at all.  I think I can handle a little rust on the case to save $600.



spray likkle wd40 on that bish ...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> From what I was told last year, when the OCZ was first supposed to release these. That in the EU they have laws that would not you ship these to them with the gas inside of them. So you would have to open another shop up to fill them after they had made it to the EU. That would cost $$$ and a engineer has to check everyone of these I believe.



that is correct. originally i was getting a review sample of one, but they found out if they shipped it to me i'd have to re-gas it myself... not exactly going to work well.

Any country they sell to, needs their own gassing plant that complies with that countries laws as you cant ship compressed gasses like the ones in this unit via air.

oh and for those talking about modding the case, i can confirm the hose is NOT detachable - you'll need to make sure its long enough to reach your hole, as well as into the case to the CPU. Try and find the length before doing anything. I also recall the original model not being very flexible, so you may need to aim straight for the socket via the side panel - if you have an 80mm fan hole for example, that may line up just nicely if you cut the grille out.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


> that is correct. originally i was getting a review sample of one, but they found out if they shipped it to me i'd have to re-gas it myself... not exactly going to work well.
> 
> Any country they sell to, needs their own gassing plant that complies with that countries laws as you cant ship compressed gasses like the ones in this unit via air.
> 
> oh and for those talking about modding the case, i can confirm the hose is NOT detachable - you'll need to make sure its long enough to reach your hole, as well as into the case to the CPU. Try and find the length before doing anything. I also recall the original model not being very flexible, so you may need to aim straight for the socket via the side panel - if you have an 80mm fan hole for example, that may line up just nicely if you cut the grille out.



Well my plans are not to mod the case, just clean it up if it comes in roughed up.

Im alittle worried about my case not reaching, anyone have any ideas on the length of the hose?  Plus I might not have room to drill out a hole in the bottom of my case, I might, might not.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


> that is correct. originally i was getting a review sample of one, but they found out if they shipped it to me i'd have to re-gas it myself... not exactly going to work well.
> 
> Any country they sell to, needs their own gassing plant that complies with that countries laws as you cant ship compressed gasses like the ones in this unit via air.
> 
> oh and for those talking about modding the case, i can confirm the hose is NOT detachable - you'll need to make sure its long enough to reach your hole, as well as into the case to the CPU. Try and find the length before doing anything. I also recall the original model not being very flexible, so you may need to aim straight for the socket via the side panel - if you have an 80mm fan hole for example, that may line up just nicely if you cut the grille out.



The compressor is compatible with 1394a coolant. That can be picked up from car parts places with an adapter to feed it into that phase change unit. Its a universal plug for putting the coolant in too.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 11, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> The compressor is compatible with 1394a coolant. That can be picked up from car parts places with an adapter to feed it into that phase change unit. Its a universal plug for putting the coolant in too.



You have to be certified in Wisconsin to even touch that stuff, let alone buy it


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes, and it sucks!  I'm certified however, but in many states, anyone can buy the stuff!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2008)

yeah but OCZ figured it wouldnt sell if you needed to go get a licence and the refrigerant yourself... even if 'anyone' can buy it, if its not legal to put it in, OCZ could get sued for selling something that encourages an illegal/dangerous act.

Before it gets lost: anyone know the length of the hose?


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

Just take it to any automotive shop and it would't cost you too much at all!  I imagine just about every car in Australia has A/C! Or do you have to take your car to a special plant there too?  If it used R12 on the other hand (which is much better IMO, but bad for the environment) it would cost a lot!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> Just take it to any automotive shop and it would't cost you too much at all!  I imagine just about every car in Australia has A/C! Or do you have to take your car to a special plant there too?  If it used R12 on the other hand (which is much better IMO, but bad for the environment) it would cost a lot!



dont know - my info is based on the ORIGINAL unit, well over 2 years ago. they could well have changed coolant by now.

my car doesnt have AC... they put the wrong gas in, and it exploded everywhere and nearly killed me. (you try breathing that shit while driving...)


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

As a teenager, I think I tried inhaling that crap on purpose once.  Not good.:shadedshu  What a crap shop for doing that to your car!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> As a teenager, I think I tried inhaling that crap on purpose once.  Not good.:shadedshu  What a crap shop for doing that to your car!



i think its because its an older car (84) and they tried using a too-modern gas in it, it couldnt take it. The vents froze over with ice and everything, and the front windscreen started forming ice... in 40C heat. almost hit a bus.


back to OCZ now!


----------



## Megasty (Apr 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i think its because its an older car (84) and they tried using a too-modern gas in it, it couldnt take it. The vents froze over with ice and everything, and the front windscreen started forming ice... in 40C heat. almost hit a bus.
> 
> 
> back to OCZ now!



Oh god, the same thing happened with my 84' olds about 13yrs ago. It actually exploded inside the garage & we all had to run for it. Half the garage burned down b4 the firefighters managed to put it out. Things are a bit safer over here now. I had to recharge the gas on the _old clunker_ b4 my good buddies wrecked my lanparty.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> Just take it to any automotive shop and it would't cost you too much at all!  I imagine just about every car in Australia has A/C! Or do you have to take your car to a special plant there too?  If it used R12 on the other hand (which is much better IMO, but bad for the environment) it would cost a lot!



I have about 12 cans and a big tank of R12

I have no licence but who really cares right?


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

A little group known as the EPA.  Watch your back!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 11, 2008)

It was bought when it was legal....So hmmmm EPA can suck it!!!!


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2008)

+1 all the way DaMulta!  So is it going to be next week when these are available, or can it happen over the weekend?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 12, 2008)

That's what the OCZ guys said over on XS.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 12, 2008)

erocker said:


> +1 all the way DaMulta!  So is it going to be next week when these are available, or can it happen over the weekend?




Would it really be sold on OCZ's website though??? They only showcase items on there website right? They don't have a "Cart" or a payment processor listed anywhere I could see.


----------



## REVHEAD (Apr 12, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> you might be able to drill a hole in the side of the box and run the hose out the side and into the case that way like though your window or side of your case...if its long enough that is...might be to short with that case



 Were there is a will there is allways a way.


----------



## RyderOCZ (Apr 13, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Would it really be sold on OCZ's website though??? They only showcase items on there website right? They don't have a "Cart" or a payment processor listed anywhere I could see.


There will be a complete order page for the Cryo-z. Linked off the product page and possibly on the front page of OCZ.

Do not sit and refresh the ocz.com page every 5 minutes 

It will be at least a week yet, finalizing some certification paperwork.

I can't make it around every site to announce it, but keep your eye at XS, when I can get a definite day that the order page will go live, I will post it 

Thanks

EDIT: I think you guys forgot I was here


----------



## jimmyz (Apr 13, 2008)

Ryder, you kill me. ha ha. 

 these are great units for the price, as for 24/7 I run my phase 24/7 sometimes (not an OCZ unit. but a similar single stage.), sometimes I shut down for a day at a time. they are fine for daily usage though fans are a little loud.


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 13, 2008)

I run my vapochill LS 24/7 with out any issues at all....more issues seem to happen when you don't run it 24/7 ........NICE PRICE!But bad company....since my purchase of a 1000 watt OCZ PSU that failed with three different units (in less than 1 day)I think the OCZ is JUNK!


----------



## jimmyz (Apr 13, 2008)

DRDNA said:


> I run my vapochill LS 24/7 with out any issues at all....more issues seem to happen when you dont run it 24/7 ........NICE PRICE!But bad company....since my 1000 watt OCZ PSU that failed with three different units (in less than 1 day)I think the OCZ us JUNK!



 whereas I have several OCZ items and all are perfect. so I think they are great. My pcp&c 750 quad is also a OCZ product now. and it is the best PSU i've ever owned.


----------



## intel igent (Apr 13, 2008)

RyderOCZ said:


> I think you guys forgot I was here



so remind us and post more often 

i have owned several OCZ products (various RAM, PSU and a DDR booster) in my life and have had nothing but good experiences with them and there employees. 

i had a set of VX that one stick died on me and they were replaced promptly, i actually drove out to OCZ (think it was scarborough  ) and did the swap myself so no shipping  also there support is amongst THE best ive encountered.

it will be great to finally see this come to market as it has been in the works for quite sometime now.


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 13, 2008)

intel igent said:


> so remind us and post more often
> 
> i have owned several OCZ products (various RAM, PSU and a DDR booster) in my life and have had nothing but good experiences with them and there employees.
> 
> ...



I use to feel the same damn way about OCZ till my horrid PSU ordeal ..They are still a player when it comes to ram in my book but thats about it for me now.


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 13, 2008)

SAme as above 



jimmyz said:


> whereas I have several OCZ items and all are perfect. so I think they are great. My pcp&c 750 quad is also a OCZ product now. and it is the best PSU i've ever owned.


----------



## Dangle (Apr 14, 2008)

magibeg said:


> uh..... What about canada? We use 110v why don't we get a better warrenty


Because you're socialists.  Warranties are only for capitalists.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 14, 2008)

magibeg said:


> All units are 110V, none of them will work on 230V, and we won't be shipping out side North America, if you buy one and have it shipped to EU etc we can not warrant the unit as we have no control over shipping and the fact you are using a 230 to 110 converter.
> 
> 
> uh..... What about canada? We use 110v why don't we get a better warrenty



Is Canada not part of the North American continent?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> As a teenager, I think I tried inhaling that crap on purpose once.  Not good.:shadedshu  What a crap shop for doing that to your car!



Ahhhhh that explains it.....no wonder you look so sickly in your pic!..................


----------



## intel igent (May 21, 2008)

where is it?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 21, 2008)

man i want one soooooo bad id totally kick the tpu oc team into gear i can hit 3.7ghz on air with a couple eyar old e6400 this would totally blow my mind.


----------



## intel igent (May 21, 2008)

i'm really starting to beleive that this will not come to market


----------



## erocker (May 21, 2008)

I've heard that there are more problems with the retail units and they are fixing them.  I'm also starting to think they may not ever sell.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 21, 2008)

to be honest i had completely forgotten about them until now....


----------



## DaMulta (May 21, 2008)

erocker said:


> I've heard that there are more problems with the retail units and they are fixing them.  I'm also starting to think they may not ever sell.



I think the owner of XS told them to update a few things on them before they release them.


----------



## intel igent (May 21, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I think the owner of XS told them to update a few things on them before they release them.



what a fugger!


----------



## jbunch07 (May 21, 2008)

haha your funny intel!

but i seriously think theses will never hit the market...


----------



## intel igent (May 21, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> haha your funny intel!



sometimes..............


----------



## asb2106 (May 21, 2008)

is there any idea on they will actually hit market?

And with all these repairs and changes, and delays, Id have to imagine they are going to bump the price.  

Im not to sure I want a unit that has been manhandled so much.  But I guess we will see.....


----------



## jbunch07 (May 22, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> is there any idea on they will actually hit market?
> 
> And with all these repairs and changes, and delays, Id have to imagine they are going to bump the price.
> 
> Im not to sure I want a unit that has been manhandled so much.  But I guess we will see.....



my guess will be as soon as DNF comes out


----------

